# What makes thyroid levels go crazy ??



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got a call from my Endo's nurse saying that my thyroid labs were bad, bad, bad this time. I don't have the new labs to post now but will have them tomorrow.

I am going from 7.5 mg of Tapazole daily to 30mg daily again. My labs have basically been all over the place this past year so as I said in an earlier post I will be getting my thyroid out sooner than later I guess. So after one month on the 30mg I will do labs again and talk about surgery. Guess 5 years of playing the dosage game is enough : ) Good news is CBC and LFT's are fine.

So much other stuff going on with me too. I did get to see a Rheumatologist on 10/10/11 and all her test came back okay other than a high CRP test, which showed high inflammation. And the ANA test she ran came back negative. The red blood spots weren't on my legs for her to see but of course they were there four days later(10/14) and on a Friday of all times. She sent me to a dermatologist on 10/18 and he did two punch biopsies on my leg.

The dermatologist called yesterday to say the two biopsies showed conflicting reports one negative and one with subtle findings of vasculitsis. He said he wanted to look at things and get with the dermatologist who read them before saying they were negative results.So hopefully he will call tomorrow.

So as you can see I've been under a little stress, which brings me to my question - *What makes one thyroid labs go so wack-o ??* I haven't changed anything I do, take the medicine the same way as I've done since 2006, nothing different other than stress.

The only thing that I notice in how I feel is my pulse is somewhat higher and my hair is still coming out a little more.

Sorry for being long winded. Thanks for reading.


----------



## ctob (Sep 20, 2011)

You said you were under stress. I was told my thyroid went wack-o because of stress. I am pretty new to all of this but my personal opinion is it's a disease and it doesn't react well to stress. Five years is a long time to combat it when the medication isn't working. That's stressful in itself, kind of like a vicious cycle. I've only been a month and a half on medicine so I haven't experienced those issues but I am hoping, really hoping I don't have to go through the roller coaster ride.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Nail on the head - stress!!! Also, if you are a woman you can be having hormonal changes as you get older that can affect your levels. You could have a virus. You could have a multitude of things. But without a doubt stress is probably one of the biggest reasons for changes.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

I also believe that stress is a major issue, but i look at it as thyroid disease makes it harder for a person to deal with stress. With the way society is moving, stress can be just a part of life, whether it is work, relationship, pace of life, needing to be somewhere in a hurry, listening to the negativity out there, whatever, stress/negativity is there. When you have a hard time managing stress, because of physical imbalances such as the thyroid, it can begin a downward cycle that is very hard to break and manage. I am a firm believer in taking care of yourself, even a little pampering here and there, try to quiet the mind and relieve stress by whatever works best for you, except using drugs, illegal or legal or prescribed, and to pay attention to what your body is telling you/intuition. try some yoga, deep breathing, meditation, these practices have really helped me be able to manage my life and make it this far in my treatment of graves and a huge reason why i hope that i can balance out without the need for another RAI dose or surgery. Best wishes on the next step of your journey with this!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Just got a call from my Endo's nurse saying that my thyroid labs were bad, bad, bad this time. I don't have the new labs to post now but will have them tomorrow.
> 
> I am going from 7.5 mg of Tapazole daily to 30mg daily again. My labs have basically been all over the place this past year so as I said in an earlier post I will be getting my thyroid out sooner than later I guess. So after one month on the 30mg I will do labs again and talk about surgery. Guess 5 years of playing the dosage game is enough : ) Good news is CBC and LFT's are fine.
> 
> ...


Usually the antibodies, autoantibodies and immunoglobulins make the thyroid go whacko. They wax and wane. When they become active, you usually know it because you start to feel bad with all the symptoms returning w/ a vengeance. I call it the rebound effect.

You will be glad you if you decide to take permanent action. Most if not all of us are and some of us, myself included, wonder why we took so long to make that decision.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses !! I do know stress is such a big factor in everything. I'm really trying to relax and let it go.

As far as feeling bad, I really don't ! I really have no major issues when my levels go crazy. I have always been thankful for that when I see what so many others go through.

I'm still waiting on the dermatologist to call with the biopsy results and hopefully that will be soon. I should get my thyroid lab reports later today and will post my levels then.

Thanks again everyone. Have a great day ! It's a beautiful one here in Alabama !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Thanks for all the responses !! I do know stress is such a big factor in everything. I'm really trying to relax and let it go.
> 
> As far as feeling bad, I really don't ! I really have no major issues when my levels go crazy. I have always been thankful for that when I see what so many others go through.
> 
> ...


It is equally as gorgeous here in Georgia today!! We in the South wait all year for these few and far between glorious days. I was out planting bulbs all morning. Daffodil, Hyacinth and crocus. Lots and lots of them!! LOL!!


----------



## MyLilButterfly (Oct 17, 2010)

I wonder, too, about it with my daughter. She's only 11. Is it possible she has a high stress level? I home school her. She's not involved in alot of extra activities and we try to keep her as calm as possible. She does have 2 older brothers and they get her worked up pretty easily, which most siblings do to each other.


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

desrtbloom u said u have hashi's and graves what where your test results like before meds and how did u find out u had both??


----------

